# Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??



## JanHofmann (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, ich will mir eine Freilaufrolle kaufen aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen den beiden:

Shimano Baitrunner Aero 5000 GTE B bzw. 6000

oder

Daiwa Regal Plus Bri 3500AB

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## xonnel (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??*

Hallo !

Ich habe beide Freilaufrollen .... und noch ein paar andere Typen dieser Rollensorte.

Die Shimano ist stabiler und verwindungssteifer, die Daiwa etwas leichter und handlicher.
Für mehr als 50gr Wurfgewichte würde ich bei den beiden die Shimano empfehlen.
Die Freilauffunktion fällt allen Freilaufrollen unterschiedlich aus, auch innerhalb derselben Baureihe - falls möglich mehrere Modelle beim Händler begutachten.

Falls Du etwas mehr Geld ausgeben kannst und in dieser Rollenklasse bleiben willst - dann schau dir mal die Penn Live Liner 4600 an.
Die Penn ist ne ganze Klasse besser als die von dir ausgesuchten, allerdings auch teurer, so ab 150 Euro erhältlich.


----------



## darth carper (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??*

Keine von beiden!

Nähme nur die US Baitrunner 4500.

Wenn es aber unbedingt eine von den Obigen sein soll, dann die Shimano.


----------



## JanHofmann (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??*

Hab mir jetzt die ganze suche durchgelesen, hab gutes und schlechtes von der Shimano gelesen.
Die Daiwa Regal Plus 3500 AB hab ich ja schon und bin auch sehr zufrieden, ich wollte halt mal was anderes ausprobieren, damit man mal einen unterschied hat.

Was kann man denn noch für Freilaufrollen empfehlen so max bis 130 Euro. Die Baitrunner US möchte ich nicht haben (gefällt mir nicht)

Danke


----------



## Brassenwürger (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??*



JanHofmann schrieb:


> Die Baitrunner US möchte ich nicht haben (gefällt mir nicht)


 
Ist aber, was Robustheit und Zuverlässigkeit angeht, mit Abstand die Beste! Sogar Seewassertauglich#6
OK, die Schnurverlegung ist eine glatte 6...
Aber wenn du nicht extrem weit zu werfen brauchst, ist die US Baitrunner unschlagbar. Ich fische zwar fast nur noch Daiwa und habe den ganzen anderen Shimano Kram in die Tonne getreten, aber *DIE *möchte ich nicht missen...#6


----------



## Hermann W. (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??*



xonnel schrieb:


> Falls Du etwas mehr Geld ausgeben kannst und in dieser Rollenklasse bleiben willst - dann schau dir mal die Penn Live Liner 4600 an.
> Die Penn ist ne ganze Klasse besser als die von dir ausgesuchten, allerdings auch teurer, so ab 150 Euro erhältlich.


 
Welche Live Liner meinst Du denn genau? |kopfkrat
Ich habe die Penn Captiva Live Liner 6000. Mit der bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, die kostet aber nur 69 Euro (Askari)?

Gruß Hermann


----------



## xonnel (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??*

Ich meine die Penn Live Liner , nicht die Penn Captiva Live Liner.
Die Captvia ist eher mit der Daiwa Regal Plus zu vergleichen, die Live Liner (Vollmetallrolle) ist ne Slammer mit integriertem Freilauf - da liegen wirklich Welten zwischen.


----------



## Hooker39 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??*

Hi,

ich habe verschiedene Modelle im Einsatz.

Die Frage ist ja wofür du die haben möchtest ?

Ich hab die ABU Garcia als Günstigste ( ca. 60.-€ ) für Grund- und Raubfischangeln und bin mehr als zufrieden.

Die Kogha Free lit 50 ( ca. 60 .- € ) für Karpfen hat sich prima im harten Drill  bewährt. #6

DIE TEUERSTE; ABER AUCH BESTE ( ca. 99,-€ ) Quantum SCS 1070 absolut perfekte Rolle. :k

So, jetzt weißt du gar nicht mehr was Du machen sollst #d

Schnurverlegung, Bremseinstellung und Anlauf müssen passen, es gibt noch andere gute Rollen neben DAIWA o. Shimano 

Viel Spaß beim grübeln.
Laß mal hören für was du dich entschieden hast. :m


----------



## magic feeder (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??*

definitiv shimano


----------



## pleasuremachine (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??*

aaalso wenn du zwischen daiwa und shimano wählen musst, würde ich auf jeden fall shimano nehmen, da die qualitativ finde ich besser sind als die regal von daiwa. ICh hatte auch die gte 5000b, ist ne super rolle aber war mir zuklein. jetzt kommt entweder die 8000 gte-b oder gte-c, kann mich nicht entscheiden aber ich hab da son gefühl dass die alte gteb besser ist. nun zu der größe, da kommt es wirklich darauf an wie deine ruten sind, denn das größen und gewichtsverhältnis muss stimmen und aber hauptsächlich must du gucken wieviel schnur du brauchst, ich denke 200m reichen für zander, also würde auch die 5000er reichen, gerade weil die "leinen" auch richtig handlich sind und meiner meinung nach läuft der freilauf weich genug, allerdings bin ich kein fachmann für zanderangeln, reiner karpfenangler!!


----------



## gufipanscher (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??*

Die Shimano haben sich nicht grundlos so gut gehalten. Baitrunner GTE gibts ja schon Jahre auf dem Markt und das zu erschwinglichen Preisen (ab 75€). Bei den anderen Herstellern hat man das Gefühl (natürlich muss man nach Preisklassen unterscheiden) dass sie ständig versuchen was zu verbessern, was ganz klar heißt, dass sie nicht als perfekt empfunden werden.
Zu den Regal Serien (egal ob Ruten oder Rollen) von Daiwa, war schon immer robustes Zeugs der einfacheren Klasse. Ist halt ne Preisfrage.
Früher waren die Freilaufrollen von DAM hervorragend, aber mit Werksverlagerungen und und und, ist Quick auch schon ganz schön heruntergekommen. Das einzige was Quick Qualität noch einigermaßen vertritt ist DreamTackle (hat sehr viel von DAM aufgekauft und übernommen). Beispielsweise die Dreamrun. Schau mal bei Gerlinger.de


----------



## Damyl (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Welche Angelrolle Daiwa oder Shimano??*

Ich kann die DAM Quick Finessa 900FS Serie empfehlen.
Solide Rollen, gute Schnurverlegung, und einen extrem leichtgängigen Freilauf.....


----------

